# تعرف ايه عن الاعاصير ؟؟



## zezza (23 أغسطس 2009)

*الاعاصير* هى عواصف هوائية دوارة حلزونية عنيفة تنشأ عادة فوق البحار الاستوائية خاصة فى فصلى الصيف والخريف ولذا تعرف باسم الاعاصير الاستوائية أو المدارية أو الاعاصير الحلزونية لان الهواء البارد ذى الضغط المرتفع يدور فيها حول 
مركز ساكن من الهواء الدافئ ذى الضغط المنخفض ثم تندفع هذه العاصفة فى اتجاه.

ويتحرك الاعصار فى خطوط مستقيمة والاعاصير تدور فى نصف الكرة الشمالى فى عكس اتجاه عقارب الساعة وتدور فى نصفها الجنوبى مع عقارب الساعة وتنشأ بين خطى عرض 5 و20 شمال وجنوب خط الاستواء حيث.




*و الاعاصير الحلزونية *يصل طول الواحد منها الى1500 كيلو مترا وتقدر قوته التدميرية بقوة قنبلة نووية متوسطة الحجم.


كيف يتكون الاعصار ♫♫

 :  عندما يسخن الماء فى البحار الاستوائية الى درجة حرارة تتراوح بين27 و 30 درجة مئوية فانه يعمل على تسخين طبقة الهواء الملاصقة لها وبتسخينها يخف ضغط الهواء فيتمدد ويرتفع الى أعلى ويكون منطقة ضغط منخفض تنجذب اليها الرياح من مناطق الضغط المرتفع المحيطة فتهب عليها من كل اتجاه مما يوءدى الى تبخر الماء بكثرة وارتفاع هذا البخار الخفيف الى أعلى وسط الهواء البارد فتحمله الرياح و تدفعه ببطء وتوءلف بينهاوترفعه الى أعلى فى عملية  الركم مستمرة توءدى الى زيادة رفعه الى أعلى وزيادة شحنه بمزيد من بخار الماء الذى يبدأ فى التكثف والتبرد فتتكون منه قطرات الماء الشديدة البرودة وكل من حبيبات البرد وبلورات الثلج وبمجرد توقف عملية الركم يبدأ المطر فى الهطول وقد يصاحب هذا الهطول العواصف البرقية والرعدية والسيول ونزول كل من البرد والثلج.


+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +





وتأثرا بدوران الارض حول محورها من الغرب الى الشرق أمام الشمس تبدأ الكتل الهوائية ذات العواصف الرعدية والبرقية فى الدوران بعكس اتجاه عقرب الساعة فى نصف الكرة الشمالي ومع عقارب الساعة فى نصف الكرة الجنوبي وفى هذا الدوران تحدث عاصفة هوائية شديدة السرعة تعرف باسم العاصفة الاستوائية أو العاصفة المدارية أو الاعصار الاستوائى أو المدارى  البحرى أو باسم الاعصار الحلزونى المداري وتأخذ هذه العاصفة فى تزايد السرعة الى120 كيلو مترا فى الساعة فتصبح اعصارا حقيقيا له قلب ساكن من الهواء الساخن يسمى عين الاعصار تتراوح سرعة الرياح فيه بين الصفر واربعين كيلو مترا فى الساعة وتدور حول عين الاعصار دوامات من العواصف الرعدية المدمرة والمصاحبة بتكون السحاب الثقال المليئة ببخار الماء وقطراته المعصرات وبتكون كل من البرد والثلج وهطول الامطار المغرقة وحدوث البرق والرعد.


تصنيف الأعاصير اللولبية والأضرار الناجمة عنها: 

تصنف الأعاصير اللولبية إلى عدة أنواع، وذلك حسب سلم خاص بها، يعرف باسم سلم فوجيتا " والذي يصنفها وفق سرعتها وحجم الدمار والخسائر التي تسببها. والجدول التالي يوضح ذلك: 

F0 - أضرار خفيفة أقل من 118 كم/ساعة، التواء الهوائيات، انكسار الأغصان الصغيرة في الأشجار ودفع المنازل المتحركة خارج الطريق. 

F1 - أضرار متوسطة من 118إلى 180 كم/ساعة، تمتص المياه، انقلاب المنازل المتحركة رأساً على عقب، واقتلاع الأشجار. 

F2 - أضرار هامة من 181 إلى 253 كم/ساعة، تحطيم العديد من البنايات مع اقتلاع لأسطحها. 

F3 - أضرار جد هامة من 254 إلى 332 كم/ساعة، تحطيم جدران المباني، وتطاير الشظايا ذات الأحجام الكبيرة. 

F4 - أضرار خطيرة من 333 إلى 419 كم/ساعة، اقتلاع الأشجار الضخمة من جذورها، تحطم المباني القوية، وتطاير الأشياء التي يصل وزنها 100 كغ في الهواء. 

F5 - أضرار جد خطيرة ومعتبرة من 420 إلى 512 كم/ساعة، يخلف دمارا واسعا، اقتلاعا كليا للمباني من الأرض، ويمتص ويقذف بالسيارات، الأبقار...كالحجارة لمئات الأمتار. 









http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A5%D8%B9%D8%B5%D8%A7%D8%B1​
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم​


----------



## +Coptic+ (23 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا علي المعلومات
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## kalimooo (23 أغسطس 2009)

- أضرار خطيرة من 333 إلى 419 كم/ساعة، اقتلاع الأشجار الضخمة من جذورها، تحطم المباني القوية، وتطاير الأشياء التي يصل وزنها 100 كغ في الهواء. 

f5 - أضرار جد خطيرة ومعتبرة من 420 إلى 512 كم/ساعة، يخلف دمارا واسعا، اقتلاعا كليا للمباني من الأرض، ويمتص ويقذف بالسيارات، الأبقار...كالحجارة لمئات الأمتار. 


لقد اصاب هذا النوع من الاعاصير

تقريبا منذ 5 سنوات عدة مدن اسيوية

ونجم عنها الااف من القتلى ومئات الااف من الجرحى

شكرا لكى اختى زيزا

لأضائتك الرائعة بموضوع الاروع اليوم 

سلام المسيح بقلبك دائما


----------



## zezza (23 أغسطس 2009)

M1ged قال:


> *شكرا علي المعلومات
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## zezza (26 أغسطس 2009)

. 


لقد اصاب هذا النوع من الاعاصير

تقريبا منذ 5 سنوات عدة مدن اسيوية

ونجم عنها الااف من القتلى ومئات الااف من الجرحى

شكرا لكى اختى زيزا

لأضائتك الرائعة بموضوع الاروع اليوم 

سلام المسيح بقلبك دائما



[/size][/QUOTE]

شكرا كليمو لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يحمينا من شر الطبيعة و يحافظ على ولاده


----------



## just member (26 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع اختى العزيزة زيزا*
*واحلى تقيم الك*
*شكرا اكتير*
*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## girgis2 (27 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرااا عالمعلومات الهامة والمفيدة*

*صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معكي*​


----------



## mero_engel (28 أغسطس 2009)

*من اخطر الكوراث الطبيعيه*
*ميرسي عهلي المعلومات الجميله*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Coptic FiDo (28 أغسطس 2009)

*فى كندا فى ولايه اسمها Nova Scotia

فى اعصار اسمو hurricane Bill

بسرعه 150 كم فى الساعه

الكلام ده من يومين او ثلاثه و الحمد لله عدى على خير ,, شويه بيوت صغيرة سقفها وقع ولكن عدت على خير
*​


----------



## Boutros Popos (28 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا 
شكرا ليكى اختى
انا استفت كتير اوى
و اشكر ربنا ان مصر مفهاشى من الاعصار ده 
ده انا كان نفسى من زمان اعرف عن الاعصار
شكرا ليكى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
ميرسى​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جميل
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع شيق جدا
مشكورة زيزا على مواضيعك المهمه والمفيده​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (28 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع حلو أي يا زيزا ..ومعلومات أول مرة أعرفها ..مرسي أوي يا زيزا ..
​


----------



## جيلان (28 أغسطس 2009)

*مدمر النوع الاخير ده ربنا يحمينا
ميرسى يا قمر على التفاصيل
الحمد لله حتى الان مشفتوش غير فى الافلام ههههههههههههه
ثانكس على الموضوع الرائع*


----------



## lovely dove (28 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسي يازيزا علي المعلومات دي
يسلمو ايديكي ياقمر 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## SALVATION (28 أغسطس 2009)

_موضوع شيق جدا zezza_
_اعشق مثل هذه المعلومات_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## sara A (28 أغسطس 2009)

*معلومات رائعة يا زيزا*
*وأنا فعلا شفت فيلم أجنبى عن الأعاصير وكان بيتكلم عن f5*
*ميرسى كتير يا قمر*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## الياس السرياني (28 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع شيِّق أختي الغالية

ربنا يبعدو عن الجميع وخصوصاً عن البلدان الفقيرة

الرب يبارك حياتك ويحميكِ...


----------



## الملكة العراقية (28 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع اكثر من راااااااائع
مرسي على المعلومات الجميلة
ويستحق اجمل تقييم
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر


----------



## zezza (28 أغسطس 2009)

just member قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رائع اختى العزيزة زيزا*
> *واحلى تقيم الك*
> *شكرا اكتير*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك*​



شكرا كتييييييييير جوجو احلى تقيم و بركة  انا اخدهم  بمرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يفرح قلبك


----------



## zezza (28 أغسطس 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *شكرااا عالمعلومات الهامة والمفيدة*
> 
> *صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معكي*​


----------



## zezza (28 أغسطس 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *من اخطر الكوراث الطبيعيه*
> *ميرسي عهلي المعلومات الجميله*
> *ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## zezza (28 أغسطس 2009)

coptic fido قال:


> *فى كندا فى ولايه اسمها nova scotia
> 
> فى اعصار اسمو hurricane bill
> 
> ...



يا ساتر ......  الاعاصير دى شئ صعب اوى ربنا يحفظنا من شرها و يحمى ولاده 
شكرا لمرورك و المشاركة


----------



## zezza (28 أغسطس 2009)

boutros popos قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> شكرا ليكى اختى
> انا استفت كتير اوى
> و اشكر ربنا ان مصر مفهاشى من الاعصار ده
> ...



شكرا لمرورك و طبعا كل الشكر لرب المجد انه حمى مصر مش اشرس الظوتهر الطبيعية و اخطرها 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## zezza (29 أغسطس 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *موضوع جميل
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## white rose (29 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع كتيييييير كتيييييير حلو

الأعاصير كانت و ما زالت مصدر رعب للأنسان و من الرائع انو يكون عنا معلومات عنو


الرب يبارك تعبك*


----------



## zezza (30 أغسطس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع شيق جدا
> مشكورة زيزا على مواضيعك المهمه والمفيده​



*شكرا يا كوكى ربنا يباركك حبيبتى 
نورتى الموضوع*


----------



## zezza (31 أغسطس 2009)

fady_temon قال:


> موضوع حلو أي يا زيزا ..ومعلومات أول مرة أعرفها ..مرسي أوي يا زيزا ..
> ​



شكرا ليك انت يا فادى على مرورك الجميل 
الموضع نور بوجودك 
ربنا معاك و يفرح قلبك


----------



## zezza (3 سبتمبر 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *مدمر النوع الاخير ده ربنا يحمينا
> ميرسى يا قمر على التفاصيل
> الحمد لله حتى الان مشفتوش غير فى الافلام ههههههههههههه
> ثانكس على الموضوع الرائع*



ربنا يحفظنا من كل غضب الطبيعة 
الحمدلله مش عندنا منها فى مصر
شكرا جيجى على مرورك الجميل ربنا يباركك


----------



## zezza (5 سبتمبر 2009)

lovely dove قال:


> ميرسي يازيزا علي المعلومات دي
> يسلمو ايديكي ياقمر
> ربنا يباركك
> ​


----------



## zezza (7 سبتمبر 2009)

salvation قال:


> _موضوع شيق جدا zezza_
> _اعشق مثل هذه المعلومات_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​



شكرا تونى على مرورك الجميل 
الموضوع نور


----------



## zezza (9 سبتمبر 2009)

sara A قال:


> *معلومات رائعة يا زيزا*
> *وأنا فعلا شفت فيلم أجنبى عن الأعاصير وكان بيتكلم عن f5*
> *ميرسى كتير يا قمر*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## zezza (9 سبتمبر 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع اكثر من راااااااائع
> مرسي على المعلومات الجميلة
> ويستحق اجمل تقييم
> ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر



شكرا حبيبتى على مرورك الجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك,


----------



## happy angel (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع راااائع جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## zezza (16 سبتمبر 2009)

white rose قال:


> *موضوع كتيييييير كتيييييير حلو
> 
> الأعاصير كانت و ما زالت مصدر رعب للأنسان و من الرائع انو يكون عنا معلومات عنو
> 
> ...


----------



## zezza (16 سبتمبر 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع راااائع جدااا
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------

